# Need help :(



## mpdan89 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in need of advice, good advice. My wife and I are currently in the US only due to my job being here. I am a US citizen and she is a Thai citizen, we would both like to go back to Thailand to be with her family. I am a Veteran of the US Armed Forces and I have not used my education benefits yet. The point being is that I was thinking of going back to school full time which in return will bring in a source of income (700 dollars roughly). I do not believe that will be enough to survive in Thailand since we currently have a child on the way. Is there a way for a US citizen to work in a uneducated position in Thailand? All of my friends that work in Thailand have a four year degree and I am still working on mine. I would like to be able to earn a extra 300-400 dollars per month on top of my GI Bill benefits. My wife has stated that she will start working again at her old job after the baby is 6 months old which is 1 year away. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do? Sorry for such a choppy post, just got off my work shift.


----------



## Benmart (May 5, 2013)

mpdan89 said:


> I am in need of advice, good advice. My wife and I are currently in the US only due to my job being here. I am a US citizen and she is a Thai citizen, we would both like to go back to Thailand to be with her family. I am a Veteran of the US Armed Forces and I have not used my education benefits yet. The point being is that I was thinking of going back to school full time which in return will bring in a source of income (700 dollars roughly). I do not believe that will be enough to survive in Thailand since we currently have a child on the way. Is there a way for a US citizen to work in a uneducated position in Thailand? All of my friends that work in Thailand have a four year degree and I am still working on mine. I would like to be able to earn a extra 300-400 dollars per month on top of my GI Bill benefits. My wife has stated that she will start working again at her old job after the baby is 6 months old which is 1 year away. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do? Sorry for such a choppy post, just got off my work shift.


I would suggest thinking this over. Unless you have money saved before coming over, it may be very difficult for you and your family to live on VA Education money. In addition, the educational institution must be VA approved and I don't know about Thai schools meeting that requirement. Best check with the VA on that point. Good luck.


----------



## mpdan89 (Feb 27, 2014)

We will be living with her parents and she will be working at her old job making about 25k baht a month. Chulalongkorn is an approved VA school as well. I have 10k saved and will be in school for 2 years. I have no debt and I do have access to other financial means if need be (retirement savings).


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Dan:

Finding legal work in Thailand will be difficult, if not impossible. The desire to work in the tropical paradise of Thailand is a dream held by many foreigners who have visited. It is a topic covered in many threads throughout this forum.

A Thai company needs to jump through several hoops to employ a non-Thai, so … what set of skills do you have in short supply that will attract a Thai company to you?

Perhaps, you can apply for employment with the American Embassy in Thailand with the hope your Veterans points may carry some weight. I won’t offer you any hope of success in securing unskilled employment in Thailand, but … you never know. There are some lottery winners and you have nothing to lose by trying. 

I refer you to the sticky thread “Thailand Jobs - websites and resources” located above, several website url’s are available to start a search.

I also recommend you contact the following VFW posts, perhaps they could provide some guidance.

Good Luck.

E.S. Hamilton VFW Post 9876, Pattaya Beach Phone: 087-0366025 
Meeting Date/Time: 2nd Tuesday/ 1300 Cdr: Al Serrato
Meeting Place: Hogs Breath Saloon, Pattaya Beach,
Thailand 
Host District Meeting: February 2009 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
CDR: [email protected] 
ADJ: [email protected]

C.L. Elms VFW Post 9951, Bangkok Phone: 086-780-3157 086-780-3157 
Meeting Date/Time: 2nd Saturday/1100 Cdr: Bob Owens 
Meeting Place: JUSMAGTHAI, 7 Satorn Tai 
Yannawa, Bangkok 10120, Thailand 
Host District Meeting: May 2009 
E-Mail: [email protected]hoo.com 
CDR: [email protected] 
ADJ: [email protected] 

Karl W. Richter Memorial VFW Post 10217, Korat Phone: 0847580261 
Meeting Date/Time: 2nd Tuesday/1000 Cdr: David Miller 
Meeting Place: BP Restaurant, Korat, Thailand 
Host district Meeting: August 2009 
E-mail: [email protected] 
CDR: [email protected] 
ADJ: [email protected] 

AFTN Memorial VFW Post 10249, Udorn Phone: 087-9466101 087-9466101 
Meeting Date/Time: 2nd Wednesday/1000 Cdr: Jay Steed
Meeting Place: Bella Italia Restaurant,
adjacent to the Charoensri Grand Royal Hotel 
Host District Meeting: August 2008 
E-mail: [email protected] 
CDR: [email protected] 
ADJ: [email protected] 

Chiang Mai VFW Post 12074, Chiang Mai Phone: 081-8419342 081-8419342 
Meeting Date/Time: 1st Saturday/10:30 Cdr: Michael Holmes
Meeting Place: Dukes New Night Bazaar 
Email: vfw-chiangmai.org
CDR: [email protected]
ADJ: [email protected]


----------



## mpdan89 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you, I dod not realize there was a VFW post in Thailand.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

This being thailand, the language spoken by the masses is THAI, and for the most part they have an absymal grasp of even rudimentary english. You're gonna be constantly asking your wife, "what did they say, tell them this, etc" it can make for a pretty rough time of it. I'd get learning some survival thai as fast as you can..

Chula University (while easily the most well know and most prestigious uni in thailand) is a far cry from even a run-o-the-mill western university, their international programs included. It's EXPENSIVE to the n-th degree.

A quick perusal of the US Department of Veterans Affairs here;
Approved VA Uniz in Thailand shows a LOT of universities which you can choose from here in Thailand..

Here's an article in Military & Foreign Affairs Journal VT; Veterans Today about Thailand being a good choice for veterans.. 

As far as finding work, there are indeed hoops a thai company must jump thru to employ a foreigner, BUT even if the thai company is run half assed, they'll still know how to do it. It comes down to more "IF they wanna do it" (employ a foreigner).

Face it your wife's 25K baht a month is about 750US, so well below the minimum wage in the US.. Add in your 700US and you guys are gonna be hard pressed to get by; even living with her family (which BTW, you don't know if you can or can't do, as you've never done it).

About the ONLY advice I can offer is "plan your work, then work your plan". If I know way too many foreigners w/a thai wife who thought moving from the US back to Thailand would be "living the dream" only to have it become "living the nightmare" after a short time.

Your plan seems long on wishes and short on a clear concise action plan. By that I mean, you didn't even bother to google VFW posts in Thailand.. 

Why don't you come out here on a 60 day tourist visa and do a re-con of what's what? That would be far preferable than showing up unprepared, ill-equipped with a head full of dreams, only to have that balloon burst on you.

Believe me I'm not tryin' to piss on your parade or dissuade you from your dreams. I'm just sayin' this place ain't always what it seems to be, and you gotta have your head screwed on pretty darned straight to make a go of it.

Good luck,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

tod-daniels said:


> This being thailand, the language spoken by the masses is THAI, and for the most part they have an absymal grasp of even rudimentary english. You're gonna be constantly asking your wife, "what did they say, tell them this, etc" it can make for a pretty rough time of it. I'd get learning some survival thai as fast as you can..
> 
> Chula University (while easily the most well know and most prestigious uni in thailand) is a far cry from even a run-o-the-mill western university, their international programs included. It's EXPENSIVE to the n-th degree.
> 
> ...


Tod, That's a great post with lots of good solid advice and information. Thanks a lot for posting..
I'm living over in the Philippines and have never been there. But what is needed is good information for those interested in Thailand so that hopefully it will save people a lot of grief as well as a tremendous amount of expense.



Jet Lag
Philippines


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanx for the thanx "Jet Lag";

Unfortunately (for me) my writing style (cynical, acerbic, coarse, blunt) does not sit well with some readers. I mean NO disrespect to anyone with my posts (well, not all that much anyway). .

I write pretty much how I talk; which could be the reason, while I'm pretty well known here, I'm not all that well liked.

Again, thanx for the thanx....


----------



## mpdan89 (Feb 27, 2014)

I will be heading to Thailand in about two months. I guess if it cost more than I think it does I can sell my airplane and work for another 6 months saving up. I have made a few contacts that would be willing to work with me not in country but out of country while being based in Thailand. Again, thank you for all the input. I like to receive the cold hard truth and I must admit I did not do too much research right from the start. I was hoping for a transfer within the company i currently work for. The office is 30 minutes away from my in laws house.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

tod-daniels said:


> Thanx for the thanx "Jet Lag";
> 
> Unfortunately (for me) my writing style (cynical, acerbic, coarse, blunt) does not sit well with some readers. I mean NO disrespect to anyone with my posts (well, not all that much anyway). .
> 
> ...


Your note and blunt statements are needed. I'm currently in Dubai, but likely moving to BKK in the next 1-3 months. People go into these situations wearing rose colored glasses and end up in a bad situation when things go badly. It's better to have a proper perspective when coming into these situations!


----------

